# Switched from Synthroid to Armour, Help!



## Cheric04 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi!

I have had Hashimotos for over 10 years and have always been on Synthroid (brand only). For the last 2 years after having my 2nd child, I'm been struggling with multiple hypo symptoms, even though my TSH has been in range. The main issue is that I have not been able to lose weight. Others include major brain fog, super dry skin, fatigue and hair lose about every 4-5 months. I FINALLY found an endocrinologist to let me try Armour which I been taking for about 3 months now. I was feeling SO much better but my new lab results are terrible! I'm so confused!

Labs from June 2015 on 137 mcg Synthroid:

TSH 2.6 (i need it to be in the 1.5 range normally)

Free T4 1.40

Free T3 2.4 (should be 3.7-4.2)

thyroid peroxidase (antibodies) 18 - ABOVE NORMAL

plus my liver enzymes are very elevated

Labs from last week on 90 mg Armour (August 2015):

TSH 11.2

Free T3 1.7

Obviously my labs are much worse. At TSH 11, I should not be getting out of bed! However, I was actually feeling so much better! Now, about a week and a half after the labs were drawn, I'm starting to feel bad again.

My doctor raised my Armour dose 90 mg plus 15 mg.

Is it normal to feel better but have the lab work say otherwise? Can missing one dose of Armour cause this to happen?

Any advise please!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are on Armour - your FT-3 needs to be in 3/4 of range.

Your initial good feeling while starting the Armour was probably the boost of T-3 medication in your system.

You will need an increase of your Armour with your current labs.

What did your doctor have to say?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome!

Your doctor needs to increase your Armour based on FT3 labs about every 6 to 8 weeks by small increments. It would appear that he has already done so by the 15 mg. increase (1/4 grain.)

This is on-going. You may have taken a step back in the transition. Hang in there and see how it goes.

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## Cheric04 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks so much for your responses!

My ultrasound was fine, but he did say that he could tell by the tissue that I've had the disease for awhile and he would like for me to have another one in a year. He will keep looking at my labs every 6 weeks to dose accordingly. I defiantly won't be missing a dose again!


----------

